# Found good source for Reconditioned Rayco Super Teeth



## Mowingman (Jan 1, 2007)

Recently I saw an ad on Ebay for a company that sells reconditioned Rayco Super Teeth. The place is called DeMott Tool & Saw. I decided to give them a try.
I got my set of teeth back in about a week. They did not look very pretty, but I thought, what the heck, let's give them a try.
Well, I have used them on several stumps of different types over tha last couple of weeks and am very pleased with the results. They are holding up well, none have chipped, broken or otherwise shown any problems. so, looks are not everything.
Pricing seems good. My dealer was charging me $25.00 per tooth set,(one left and one right). DeMott price is $15.96/tooth set. This includes shipping.
You do have to send them a trade-in tooth for each one you order as a core.
They will send you a flat rate box for that. so, shipping from anywhere is about $8.00 I believe. you can get 35 or 36 in a box, so shipping is minimal.
You stump grinding guys might want to check them out.
Jeff
www.demott-tool.com


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jan 2, 2007)

What do you mean by Reconditioned ? Is that sharpening or replacing tips.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 2, 2007)

They cut off the part where the carbide? tip is glued on. Then, they weld on a whole new seat section and attach a new carbide cutter tip. 
Teeth seem to perform as good as new ones. They seem to be wearing well also.
Jeff


----------



## abbeystump (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a great contact.Might have to start something similar in Australia.I get my Rayco Super teeth $19us EACH when I buy 3 sets at a time.I considered the re-tipping idea ,but with the price of tips and hire or rent of the bottles it was all to hard.I like to have a sharp set of teeth each time I go out .


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jan 3, 2007)

Mowingman said:


> They cut off the part where the carbide? tip is glued on. Then, they weld on a whole new seat section and attach a new carbide cutter tip.
> Teeth seem to perform as good as new ones. They seem to be wearing well also.
> Jeff




That's not a bad deal. I'll have to check them out. Thanks Rick


----------



## JNyz (Jan 4, 2007)

The going rate for retipping seems to be about 5.00 in SE PA. area.


----------



## jerseywild (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a place in florida that will re-tip the teeth that you send in. One price if it just needs carbide and a little more if the the pocket needs to be dressed. I sent some in and they did a nice job with the teeth. My only
complaint was that it seemed like he dressed more teeth than needed because i checked them over before I sent them in or I got somebody's teeth. the web site is stumpcutterking.com it has the prices listed


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 17, 2007)

*Update on tooth performance*

I finally got busy grinding stumps again and wanted to report back on my reconditioned Rayco Super Teeth.
I have put 49 hours grinding time on these rebuilt teeth, and they are just now needing replaced. I could probably run them another 5 or 10 hours, but they are not performing like I want them to at this point. I could sharpen them up, but for the price, I am just going to send them back for another rebuild.
All in all, I am very happy with the job that DeMott did on these teeth. They have done very well in all types of wood. Had I not hit some concrete with them, I might have got a few more hours out of them. They are about half the price of new, and lasted as long, or longer than the new Rayco teeth I was buying.
I do not have any financial interest in DeMott, and I highly recommend their tooth reconditioning service based on my experience.
Jeff


----------



## Oly's Stump (Apr 17, 2007)

I just shipped them (Demott) a box of 36 worn out Rayco Super teeth in exchange for 9 re-conditioned teeth. I heard they do good work. I think I won't be buying new teeth ever again. I wish I had back all the teeth I gave to the scape guys.


----------

